# Andauernder Festplattenzugriff (mds Prozess)



## stuffjm (7. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
Seit ein paar Wochen braucht mein Mac Pro 10 min nach dem Start bis ich vernünftig mit ihm arbeiten, sprich zum Beispiel den Firefox öffnen kann. Bis dahin läuft die Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb. Die Transferraten sind dabei im niedrigen KB Bereich. Verantwortlich schienen mir die beiden Prozesse "dnsd" und "mds" zu sein. Also hab ich Spotlight neu indizieren lassen, dann abgeschaltet, beide Prozesse deaktiviert und einen ganzen Haufen anderer Sachen ausprobiert, aber nichts hat mir geholfen. Beim Apple Support hat man mir u.a. geraten, dem PRAM & NVRAM + SMC zu resetten, die Festplatte zu formatieren und ein Backup der Timemachine aufzuspielen, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Bevor ich nun das ganze System neuaufsetze und an die 200 Programm neuinstallier wollte ich nun nachfragen ob jemand eine Idee zu meinem Problem hat.
Alternativ wäre ich über Erfahrungen zum Transferieren aller installierten Programme inkl. Einstellungen (ohne Timemachine) auf ein neu installiertes Snow Leopard dankbar.
In dem Fall würde ich auch gleich das System getrennt vom Rest auf ne SSD packen.
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank,
stuffjm


----------

